# Shingleback distribution in Victoria?



## spud_meister (Mar 1, 2014)

So, before today, if I was asked where to find a Shingleback in Victoria, I would've said the closer to the NSW/SA border, the better. However, today I happened to find one at the You Yangs, not far from Geelong. I had no idea they were found that close to the coast, is this a vagrant lizard or an escaped pet, or does their range extend that far south-east and I just haven't found any until now?




That's the Shingleback in question.


----------



## NickGeee (Mar 1, 2014)

I have a mate that's has em in his backyard in greenvale.


----------



## mad_at_arms (Mar 1, 2014)

I have found them in hoppers crossing in the industrial area.


----------



## spud_meister (Mar 1, 2014)

Huh, guess I just need to look harder. :lol:


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 1, 2014)

they are pretty rare, but they are around! there was one at a family members place a couple years back, in Albury/Wodonga.

Shinglebacks used to be off licence in vic, so my guess is poaching is the main reason for them being so scarce, from memory i actually think DSE (DEPI) moved them onto the basic licence because of poaching and them being 'harder' to keep than blueys


----------



## NickGeee (Mar 1, 2014)

AllThingsReptile said:


> they are pretty rare, but they are around! there was one at a family members place a couple years back, in Albury/Wodonga.
> 
> Shinglebacks used to be off licence in vic, so my guess is poaching is the main reason for them being so scarce, from memory i actually think DSE (DEPI) moved them onto the basic licence because of poaching and them being 'harder' to keep than blueys



Rare? Where? I have seen tonnes in the wild in vic !


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Mar 1, 2014)

Albury/Wodonga area (Upper Murray), they are almost impossible to find!

I now live in Mansfield (HighCountry), and i wouldn't even bother trying to find one here, way to cold!


----------



## junglepython2 (Mar 1, 2014)

I found one in sunbury once.


----------



## richoman_3 (Mar 1, 2014)

they pop up everywhere!


----------



## r3ptilian (Mar 1, 2014)

Anywhere west of the great divide in Vic you will find them.


----------



## PythonOwner25 (Mar 2, 2014)

It's normal for them to be wild around the YouYangs. I have seen them Near Tullamarine airport around the grasslands etc. they prefer open drier and rocky areas and will sometimes move into the outer suburbs of Melbourne. They are much more common in the drier more arid regions of Victoria though.


----------



## Thyla (Mar 2, 2014)

AllThingsReptile said:


> Albury/Wodonga area (Upper Murray), they are almost impossible to find!
> 
> I now live in Mansfield (HighCountry), and i wouldn't even bother trying to find one here, way to cold!



I don't think they're too bothered by the cold. I've seen heaps around the Canberra area. Both alpine blotched and regular type.


----------



## r3ptilian (Mar 2, 2014)

Thyla said:


> I don't think they're too bothered by the cold. I've seen heaps around the Canberra area. Both alpine blotched and regular type.



Thyla, you are thinking of Blue Tongue's. This thread is about Shingleback's.


----------



## MesseNoire (Mar 2, 2014)

r3ptilian said:


> Thyla, you are thinking of Blue Tongue's. This thread is about Shingleback's.



We do have a few shingles getting around here though


----------



## Thyla (Mar 2, 2014)

Fractal_man said:


> We do have a few shingles getting around here though



Oh yeah my lizards got crossed. Yeah it was blotched blue tongues and shinglebacks which I saw both of quite frequently. Thanks for the correction.


----------



## Adsell (Mar 7, 2014)

Shinglebacks are not native to the You Yangs, Hoppers Crossing, Tullamarine or anywhere else in Melbourne. They are escaped or released pets.
Ads


----------

